# Mantid food sharing pictures



## stan (May 23, 2006)

Thought some of you might appreciate some pictures that I just posted on the mantid forum of insecthobbyist.com since this list seems to be more active. Can't seem to figure out how to post pictures here, though so I guess you'll have to see them there.


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2006)

Posting pics here is very easy. The pic has to be hosted on a site such as photobucket. Then you copy the url of the pic and hit the Img* button above and place url next to it. Then hit the img* button again. Basically looks like this: urlofpic


----------



## stan (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Rick. Here goes.





















Hooray! It works.


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2006)

Great pics! Glad you were able to post them.


----------



## julian camilo (May 24, 2006)

those are great, thanks. i had this happen once with gongylus, where they both went for a passing fly, both caught it, both ate it, i dont have pictures though. thanks for these.


----------



## yen_saw (May 24, 2006)

Great pics! Looks like lunch time!! yum yum


----------



## Mantis Keeper (May 24, 2006)

This was something to see, great detail too.


----------



## Techuser (May 24, 2006)

They dont try to eat each other claws? o.õ


----------

